# [OT] Open Visio

## comio

Salve... allora mi arrivano in continuazione file in formato MS Viso. Qualcuno conosce un visualizzatore presente nel portage?

Grazie!

----------

## cerri

Non credo esista.

----------

## augustus

http://www.lysator.liu.se/~alla/dia/faq.html#VisioFiles

 *Quote:*   

> Visio file format is a completely proprietary and undocumented file format. So it is really difficult to write code to read it. The now-defunct Software Bazaar offered a bounty of several thousand dollars for reverse-engineering the Visio format. We really would like to be able to do so.
> 
> An easier alternative would be to make a Visio plug-in that will allow conversion. Other programs have already done this for their proprietary formats. If somebody were to make such a script, we could set up a public server to do conversions.
> 
> With Visio 2002, it has become possible to export Visio diagrams as XML. Microsoft, in their infinite generosity, has even published the Schema. With the new XSLT plug-in, it should be only a question of writing a proper XSLT document to be able to translate.
> ...

 

Al momento non sembrano esistere programmi per gnu\linux che permettano di utilizzare il formato VSD ... del resto quando i formati sono proprietari...vabbè

L'unico link  ( decoding the Visio format --> http://public.logicacmg.com/~redferni/visio/) che dovrebbe portare ad un embrionale progetto di decodifica del formato non funziona ...

----------

